# Farm Shop Implements.



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

DIY from Successful Farming.

Regards, Mike

https://www.agriculture.com/machinery/top-shops/4-diy-farm-shop-implements


----------



## azmike (Jan 4, 2015)

Everyone should work on a fishing boat sometime in their working career. Everything on board has a use and a specific place for storage (AND goes there). If our shops are treated with that mind set all is well plus organized!!


----------



## Farmerbrown2 (Sep 25, 2018)

I am pretty disorganized but why would you need 10 pipe wrench’s at the ready . I seen that one guy must have 15 channel locks . I have a lot of tools but probably half of them are specialized for a certain purpose plus that’s huge thing to have to walk around all the time . That looks like one of those top shops that never work on anything.


----------

